# EPDM-Bahnen zu einer großen Plane zusammenfügen. Erfahrungen?



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (25. Juni 2021)

EPDM-Folie wird zur Dachabdichtung mit schwarzen Bahnen mit Flammschutzmittel verkauft. EPDM-Teichfolien enthalten angeblich weniger Flammschutzmittel als Dachbahnen. Es werden aber auch „lebensmittelechte“ für Trinkwasser geeignete schwarze EPDM-Folien verkauft und alles Mögliche an Billigfolien für Halbgebildete (Hauptsache sie wurden „Teichfolie“ getauft).

Es gibt aber auch weiße EPDM-Folie für Dächer (z.B. Firestone Eco) und graue EPDM-Bahnen und solche mit einer Seite schwarz und einer Seite weiß und weiße EPDM-Folie für die Lebensmittelproduktion („FDA-quality“) und auf Bestellung beim Hersteller (in UK) in jeder RAL-Farbe.

Weil ich nicht in einer PVC-Weichmacher-, Schwermetall- oder Flammschutzmittelsuppe schwimmen will, möchte ich für meinen Schwimmteich eine für Trinkwasserspeicherung zugelassene EPDM-Folie. Die hat schon mal nicht jeder Teichfolienhändler!!!

Und wenn ich schon eine Extrawurst brate, dann will ich gleich eine weiße oder hellbraune EPDM-Folie (weil ich nicht in ein schwarzes Loch schauen will, klares Wasser will und gleichzeitig den Grund sehen möchte). Oder nur ein Stück weiße Folie auf schwarzen Grund geklebt.

Für weiße Folie FDA gibt es einen Lieferanten in D, für braune Folie in UK.

Der Knackpunkt ist die allein verfügbare Rollenbreite von 1,4 m. Da müssen einzelne Bahnen zu einer großen Plane verklebt (=vulkanisiert) werden. Ich weiß, Nahtklebeband kostet je Laufmeter €7,50 aufwärts. Es gibt bei Firestone in den USA auch weißes Nahtklebeband (für Dachfolien), da denke ich mir, dann kann ich gleich schwarzes nehmen, bei guter Überlappung sieht das eh keiner.

Theoretisch kann die Verklebung der vorbehandelten Folie mit Nahtklebeband AUF DER BAUSTELLE mit Andrückrolle erfolgen. Bei schrägen Wänden von 3 m sehe ich allerhand Schwierigkeiten. Aus der Klebetechnik weiß man ja, dass beliebige Klebestellen umso besser halten, je höher der Anpressdruck bei der Verklebung ist. Eine fahrbare Vulkanisiermaschine in einer Halle verklebt wahrscheinlich besser als ich mit der Andruckrolle auf der Leiter balancierend (oder am Boden des Carports knieend).

Jetzt suche ich einen Lieferanten, der Material, mit dem er noch nie gearbeitet hat, in einer Halle maschinell zusammenfügt.

Eine Garantie oder Gewährleistung brauche ich nicht, denn die kann ich mir sowieso „in die Haare schmieren“ (der Hersteller „beweist“ dass die Nähte dicht waren und ich muss beweisen, dass kein Steinchen zur Undichtheit geführt hat).

Nötigenfalls oder wahrscheinlich lege ich statt Teichvlies ein Bentonit-Vlies drunter und mache mir keine Sorgen wegen Nahtproblemen oder Köcherfliegenlarven oder so.

Kennt jemand so einen Lieferanten der in der Halle verklebt (=vulkanisiert) oder hat jemand selbst EPDM-Bahnen großflächig miteinander verklebt?


----------



## DbSam (25. Juni 2021)

Hallo Greyhair Frog,

... und dann knitterst Du die große und teuer verklebte Folie in den Teich und erfreust Dich an den Falten?

Versteh ich nicht ...
Gerade dann, wenn man vorher einen solchen Aufwand betreiben will.

Frage mal hier an, da landest Du bei Profis.
Die Frage wäre, warum es EPDM sein muss ...


VG Carsten


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (25. Juni 2021)

EPDM, "weil ich nicht in einer PVC-Weichmacher-, Schwermetall- oder Flammschutzmittelsuppe schwimmen will" (steht schon oben) und weil ich gleichzeitig mit dem Teichschlamm keine PVC-Weichmacher deponieren will und mein Garten keine Sondermülldeponie werden soll.

PVC-Folie besteht bis zu 50% aus Weichmachern und sonstigen Sonderchemikalien. Folienversprödung bedeutet, dass diese Weichmacher nicht mehr in der Folie sind und in der Umwelt rundum verteilt sind. Also eine 300 kg Teichfolie besteht aus bis zu 150kg Giftchemikalien, wovon du einen Teil dann in deinem Mulmkompost wiederfindest. Mag ich in meinem Garten halt nicht. Wenn das Umweltbundesamt mal die Hausgärten mit Teich auf Chemikalienrückstände untersuchen würde, wäre bald der Teufel los.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum __ Speisefische in so einer Chemikalienbrühe schwimmen dürfen. Fische sind dann schwimmende Sonderabfallsammler. Da hat man dann "Mikroplastik an Chemikaliencocktail" am Teller, aus dem faltenfreien Biotop.

DIN-Normen werden von der Industrie gemacht, darum ist vieles erlaubt.


----------



## DbSam (25. Juni 2021)

Hallo Greyhair Frog,

warum lesen sich Deine Beiträge so pampig?

Gut, dass in der Zutatenliste für Ethylen-Propylen-Dien-Kautschuk, außer Kautschuk, Füllstoffen, Weichmachern, Pigmenten, usw., keinerlei weitere Chemikalien aufgeführt sind.
Aber das war nicht Deine Frage und ich möchte hier auch nicht weiter darüber diskutieren. ...


Zu bedenken gebe ich, dass EPDM nicht gleich EPDM ist und ich aus diesem Grunde auch bei den Nahtbändern im System bleiben würde.
Die Bahnen würde ich im Teich verkleben - auch auf einer wackeligen Leiter. Bei einem gut vorbereitetem Untergrund wird die erforderliche Festigkeit genauso wie knieend in der Garage erzielt.


VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (25. Juni 2021)

Salü
Würde mir überlegen, wie du die mehrere 100kg schwere Folie sauber in den Teich einbringen willst.
Bei meinem 7x5m Teichlein zuzüglich Ufergraben waren wir vier Personen und haben richtig Arbeit gehabt, die Folie richtig einzubringen.
Meine Folie wurde durch den Hersteller fertig verschweisst.
Wie gross wird dein Teich?


----------



## Rhz69 (25. Juni 2021)

Hallo Grauhaarfrosch, 

Übertreib es nicht mit den Anforderungen. FDA approval sind teuer und schränken die Additive ein. Es gibt aber keinen dauerhaft stabilen Kunststoff ohne Stabilisatoren. Vukanisierchemikalien sind auch im EPDM.
Der FDA Kunststoff muss nicht halten, zumindest keine 10 Jahre draussen.
Kann sein, dass du die Wahl hast zwischen 20 Jahre stabil oder Trinkwasserzulassung. 
Ich warne auch vor Weiss. Titanweiss ist zum Teil photoaktiv. Damit kann man Fassaden selbstreinigend beschichten, oder Kunststoff schädigen. 

Aber eine gute Folie sollte es sein, da hast du in jedem Fall Recht.

viel Spass beim Teichbau.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Juni 2021)

PEHD im Teich mit Extruder eingeschweisst...
wäre die Lösung.

Nach einem vernünftigen Konzept von Filterung und Verrohrung.
Aus schwarz blau weisser Folie macht die Natur das, was ihr am besten gefällt..Flechten Algen Schwämme.

Bei entsprechenden Teichformen gehen durch die Falten und Randzuschläge ggf. 1/3 Folie flöten..oder muss mehr bestelllt werden..

PEHD oder anderes glutenfreies Mat. faltenfrei eing. ist netto gleich brutto...wenn man von den geringen Überlappungen an den Nähten absieht.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (25. Juni 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber keinen dauerhaft stabilen Kunststoff ohne Stabilisatoren. Vukanisierchemikalien sind auch im EPDM. (…).
> Ich warne auch vor Weiss. Titanweiss ist zum Teil photoaktiv.
> Rüdiger



Hey Rüdiger! Soweit ich weiß, werden bei EPDM entweder Ruß oder Kreide oder beides (-->grau) als Füllstoffe, die laut Telefonat mit einem Hersteller gleichzeitig als UV-Stabilisatoren wirken, eingesetzt.  

Klaro, eine EPDM-Rezeptur für Novaplan EPDM gibt an: 
25-30% Synthesekautschuk, 
0-35% Ruß, 
10-20% Mineralöl, 
0-35% Flammschutzmittel (Metallhydroxid), 
4-32% Füllstoff, 
5-6% Vernetzungssystem- und Verarbeitungshilfsmittel. 
Auch kein sauberer Griesbrei. (Metallhydroxid in EPDM sind meist Aluminium- oder Magnesiumhydroxid).

Die Grauslichkeiten sind wohl bei den Vernetzungssystemhilfsmitteln (siehe https://docplayer.org/19056156-Omya-produktsortiment-polymers-deutschland.html), da hoffe ich, dass sie chemisch gut gebunden sind.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (25. Juni 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Greyhair Frog, warum lesen sich Deine Beiträge so pampig?
> VG Carsten



...vielleicht weil dein Link zu sogenannten Profis auf eine Website führt, die unter dem Titel EPDM-Teichfolien Novoproof-Bahnen (von Saargummi bzw. deren Konzerntochter duraproof technologies GmbH) verwendet. Das dort verlinkte Datenblatt beschreibt Novoproof DA. DA wie Dach, 20m x 1,3 m. Der Vorteil bei diesem Produkt ist, dass bei jeder 1,3m-Einzelbahn vom Werk seitlich schon ein Nahtband eingefügt ist, aber warum eine Dachdichtung für Teiche gut sein soll, fragte ich mich schon (weil es am Markt auch "für Trinkwasser geeignete" schwarze EPDM-Folien gibt). Dein Link war deshalb für mich eher Spam, hat mich nicht weitergebracht. Tut mir leid, dass ich pampig war. Geh'n wir mal ein Bier trinken.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (25. Juni 2021)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> PEHD im Teich mit Extruder eingeschweisst...wäre die Lösung.



Das Beste wäre "Polyurea" aufgespritzt, aber das ist etwa 3-6 mal teurer als eine EPDM-Folie. Börsenmakler war nicht mein letzter Beruf.


----------



## Rhz69 (25. Juni 2021)

Hallo Grauhaarfrosch,
(Kannst du dir bitte bitte einen kürzeren Rufnamen ausedenken? Ich drohe mal damit, dich GHF abzukürzen)

Eine natürliche Folie gibt es nicht, wenn der Teich 40 Jahre hält, macht das wenig Unterschied. Mein Thema war eher, dass du da keinen schlechten Kompromiss eingehst. Ich weiss nicht, wer eine FDA Folie braucht, meist sind das aber Innenanwendungen, also nicht unbedingt  auf 20 Jahre witterungsbeständig.
Russ ist ein UV Absorber, Kreide eher nicht. PE ist im übrigen auch stabilisiert für Aussenanwendungen. Das sind dann vielleicht nur 1% Stabilisator, die wegen felender FDA eventuell weggelassen wird, dafür hält die Folie dann draussen nur 3 Jahre.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (25. Juni 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Grauhaarfrosch,
> (Kannst du dir bitte bitte einen kürzeren Rufnamen ausedenken? Ich drohe mal damit, dich GHF abzukürzen) Rüdiger



Hallo Rüdiger!
Tja, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass du mit der Hamas-Methode tippst ("alle paar Minuten ein Anschlag") hätte ich GHF gewählt €;o). Du darfst GHF sagen/schreiben, no problem.

Ich glaube halt, dass FDA-EPDM weniger Giftstoffe rausläßt als Dachdichtungsbahnen, die als Teichfolie verkauft werden. EPDM rubber white FDA wird auch als „hervorragend wetterbeständig, UV-beständig und ozonbeständig angepriesen“.

Falls dich das Auswaschverhalten von Dachdichtungsfolien interessiert: Dazu gibt es eine interessante Studie: Michael Burkhardt, Mirko Rohr, Ines Heisterkamp, Stefan Gartiser: Niederschlagswasser von Kunststoffdachbahnen - Auslaugung von Stoffen und deren Ökotoxizität für aquatische Organismen; Artikel aus: KW Korrespondenz Wasserwirtschaft; ISSN: 1865-9926; (Deutschland); Jg.13, Nr. 8, 2020; S.418-424,
https://www.umtec.ch/fileadmin/user...hlagswasser_von_Kunststoffdachbahnen_2020.pdf

Aus EPDM kam Hexamethylendiamin, Anilin, Benzotriazol (Vulkanisationsbeschleuniger) und Zink (von Zinkoxid = Vulkanisationsbeschleuniger) heraus. Darum gefällt mir FDA-Qualität immer besser.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (25. Juni 2021)

Ich benötige rund 210m² Folie (Dichte etwa 1,4 kg/m² - ja das wird heavy).
Variante 1: Schwarze Allerwelts-EPDM-Folie und Teichgrund ("Schwarzes Loch") mit Mörtel aufgehellt
Variante 2: Boden mit flächig verlegten Betonsteinen aufgehellt
Variante 3: Nur den Boden (etwa 60m²) mit weißer EPDM-Folie aufgehellt
Variante 4: gesamte Folie aus weißer EPDM-Folie
Variante 5: gesamte Folie aus hellbrauner EPDM-Folie oder einer anderen RAL-Farbe nach Sonderanfertigung (da muss man aber 280m² abnehmen).


----------



## Rhz69 (25. Juni 2021)

Ok tip top,
Wenn es das gibt, du bist ja offensichtlich gut informiert.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## DbSam (25. Juni 2021)

Grauhaarfrosch schrieb:


> ...vielleicht weil dein Link zu sogenannten Profis auf eine Website führt, die unter dem Titel EPDM-Teichfolien Novoproof-Bahnen ... Dein Link war deshalb für mich eher Spam



Ich weiß nicht, welchem Link Du gefolgt bist, aber auf der direkt von mir verlinkten Seite finde ich keinen Link zu den Novoproof-Bahnen.
Ich meinte auch eher, dass Du mal mit den Leuten Kontakt aufnehmen und nachfragen könntest und bin mir fast sicher, dass Dir die Leute irgendwie weiterhelfen können.


Grauhaarfrosch schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dass ich pampig war. Geh'n wir mal ein Bier trinken.


Gern 

VG Carsten


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (26. Juni 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, welchem Link Du gefolgt bist, aber auf der direkt von mir verlinkten Seite finde ich keinen Link zu den Novoproof-Bahnen.VG Carsten



Du hast indirekt verlinkt auf https://www.gummimueller.de/geokunststoffe.html/teichfolien und dort geht es in der Rubrik EPDM um Novoproof für Teiche.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (26. Juni 2021)

Zurück zur Ursprungsfrage:

Kennt jemand so einen Lieferanten der in der Halle verklebt (=vulkanisiert) oder hat jemand selbst EPDM-Bahnen großflächig miteinander verklebt?


----------



## DbSam (26. Juni 2021)

Der direkte Link von mir führte aber zu den Schwimmbecken.
Man kann nicht von weiteren Links auf andere Seiten generell schlussfolgern.



Grauhaarfrosch schrieb:


> Kennt jemand so einen Lieferanten der in der Halle verklebt (=vulkanisiert)


Dann ruf doch dort einfach einmal an und frage direkt nach, ob die Leute auch Dein gewünschtes Material in der gewünschten Größe liefern können.
Falls nicht, dann können die Dich garantiert weiter verweisen.
Und erst danach, falls Dir nicht geholfen werden kann, dann kannst Du meinen Link gern als Spam definieren.


VG Carsten

PS:
Ansonsten, zu FDA, da hat Rüdiger schon die weiteren Einschränkungen schon angesprochen.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (30. Juni 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Der direkte Link von mir führte aber zu den Schwimmbecken. (...) Dann ruf doch dort einfach einmal an und frage direkt nach, ob die Leute auch Dein gewünschtes Material in der gewünschten Größe liefern können.
> VG Carsten



Habe angerufen. Sie liefern Großplanen aus EPDM, aber das Material "für Trinkwasser geeignet" ist aus und nicht so bald wieder verfügbar. 

Dein Link führte zu einer Seite der Website, wo sie ausführen, dass sie die Pools mit PVC-Folie herstellen und so toll und so fein und die EPDM-Seite behandelt wie gesagt Dachbahnen. Das war für mich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Dass das "für Trinkwasser geeignete" EPDM "(gerade) nicht vorrätig ist" wundert mich deshalb auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (30. Juni 2021)

Ansonsten könnte ich mich mit beiger oder hellgrüner TPO-Folie (PP-Copolymerisat) anfreunden.


----------



## DbSam (30. Juni 2021)

Hallo Günther,

weißt Du:
Du hast ganz oben gefragt, ob jemand einen Händler kennt.
Ich liefere Dir einen Händler und werde von Dir 'vollgepampt', weil dieser auf seiner Webseite noch andere Links zu anderen - Dir nicht genehmen - Folien hat.

Und nun auch noch solche Sätze:


GrauhaarfroschMobil schrieb:


> Dein Link führte zu einer Seite der Website, wo sie ausführen, dass sie die Pools mit PVC-Folie herstellen und so toll und so fein und die EPDM-Seite behandelt wie gesagt Dachbahnen. Das war für mich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Dass das "für Trinkwasser geeignete" EPDM "(gerade) nicht vorrätig ist" wundert mich deshalb auch nicht wirklich.


Oh, diese Firma lobt ihre eigenen Produkte auf ihrer eigenen Webseite und hat Links zu anderen Produkten? 
Du hast recht, dass hatte ich übersehen. Mein Fehler.

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass Du dringend an Deiner Einstellung anderen gegenüber und Deinen Kommunikationsfähigkeiten arbeiten solltest.
Sowohl hier im Forum und wahrscheinlich auch insgesamt.
Ich schlussfolgere das auch daraus, dass Du von dieser Firma mit einem angeblich lakonischen 'gerade nicht vorrätig' abgespeist wurdest. Wahrscheinlich hat dann auch die 'Chemie' in der telefonischen Kommunikation nicht gepasst.

Und wahrscheinlich hast Du dann auch gar nicht weiter angefragt, ob Dir diese Firma evtl. auch Deine eigenen Wunsch-EPDM-Bahnen als Dienstleistung verschweißen könnte ...

Ich werde mich hüten, Dir noch einmal irgendwie einen Tipp zu geben.

Viel Glück auf Deiner Suche
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Turbo (30. Juni 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ich werde mich hüten, Dir noch einmal irgendwie einen Tipp zu geben.


Autsch...  
Es gibt die super Funktion "ignorieren" im Forum.
Erspart dir das zukünftige lesen von Laberbeiträgen.
Habe das in all den Jahren nur bei einem Laberfritzen benutzt. War das beste, das ich an diesem Tag gemacht habe.
Denke es immer wieder, wenn ich lese. Ignorierter Beitrag. 
Sehr nachhaltig.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (30. Juni 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Günther,
> 
> weißt Du:
> Du hast ganz oben gefragt, ob jemand einen Händler kennt.
> ...



Du hast mir einen Link zu einer Website geliefert, von einem Folienlieferanten für PVC-Folien. Das ist so als ob ich ein Rezept für Apfelstrudel suche und du schreibst "aber mir schmeckt Traubenstrudel von meinem Lieblingswirt besser". Ich wollte keinen Traubenstrudel und die Firma bietet bei ihrem Webauftritt nur EPDM-Dachbahnen an.

Mein Anruf dort klärte auch, dass sie selber Bahnen nicht zu einer Großplane zusammenvulkanisieren, sie kaufen solche Großplanen bei einem anderen Subhändler zu, der nur sein Standardmaterial einsetzt, und verkaufen diese Fremdware dann weiter. Guter Rat, aber nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (30. Juni 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Autsch...
> Es gibt die super Funktion "ignorieren" im Forum.
> Erspart dir das zukünftige lesen von Laberbeiträgen.
> Habe das in all den Jahren nur bei einem Laberfritzen benutzt. War das beste, das ich an diesem Tag gemacht habe.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp!


----------

